# Planning an English Schooling show, ideas?



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

First, make sure you have a target audience (english pleasure, H/J, dressage, grass roots, more professional, etc..). Then, check to see with the USDF to see what kind of licensing you need to do, if any.

I run dressage shows and make money at it. I run only sanctioned/licensed shows and find it far easier for insurance, finding judges, what tests/classes to use, etc..

If you're going to run an un-licensed show then make sure you are in contact with an insurance company, or the school/facility to make sure you have adequate insurance for your event. Then your next thing is to find officials who are not affiliated with an organization that requires sanctioned shows. And then as far as classes, make sure you are not using any classes/patterns that require sanctioning to use.
Then get a date, make a prize list, etc. Include in your entry regulations any barn rules, if stabling is available, where and what kind of footing the show will be held on, dress regulations, helmet requirements and membership requirements along with any other rules you wish to have. And how prizes will be distributed and what your closing date for entries are, and what you will limit entries to.
You will have to order ribbons and prizes, numbers, clipboards, pens, etc.. and all other supplies you may need for a certain class.

Good luck!


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks for the response! I think all the legal things such as insurance should be all taken care of by the University but I will check to make sure. You did mention some things that I haven't thought about yet so thank you! Our professor will be giving us a list of dates to choose from soon so that will be taken care of.


----------



## uflrh9y (Jun 29, 2012)

Some things to think about when scheduling classes...

1. Not all classes are the same length in time. Classes like Showmanship and classes with patterns like Equitation, take longer. 
2. Consider the age of the riders when deciding on a time. I hate when shows schedule 10 and under classes very early or at the end of the show. My DD has a class this weekend and one of her classes is 7th down the line and her second class is 3rd from the end of the night. Idiots. 
3. If you have halter classes, make sure you are cognoscente that they will probably be ridden too so try and schedule classes that might not have horses going from a halter class to an under saddle class right after each other.
4. Have a bad weather plan and make sure you let everyone know. 
5. Check your sound equipment. I called a show once and the sound equipment was broke so we had to find someone's truck with a speaker system and I called classes from there.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks so much! Everything helps! As for number 2, you're just meaning as far as its a pain to get children up early and keeping them up late yes? 

My group is stuck on doing just two events. Which I find a little odd since every schooling show I've seen is a lot more than that usually but we'll see.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

What do you mean by two events? Two classes, divisions? 



> So my question is...what kind of things do you like about schooling shows? Dislike? What kind of events do you enjoy? Do you like a more serious schooling show or one with a few added fun events such as sit a buck and similar things?
> 
> Please be as detailed as possible! I need some ideas and suggestions of things to bring up with the group. We already have a location which is at the school, just not sure if we are using the indoors or outdoor arenas yet. Other than that it's all up in the air at this point.


I haven't shown a lot, but I'll try to answer as best as I can. 

Likes:

*Fun
*Good judge
*Nice ribbons
*Nice atmosphere, people are friendly and helpful
*Stays on schedule, for the most part

Don't really have any particular dislikes yet. 

I like a more serious show but there's no harm in adding a fun class or two for the younger riders or the young-at-heart. 

If the weather is going to be nice, please use the outdoor arenas. 

Divisions I recommend: (Divisions have three classes in case it doesn't work the same way in Western shows). 

Walk/trot

Walk/trot/canter 

Cavaletti or Cross-rails

And maybe some jumping or hunter over fences classes. 

If you want, you can add sit a buck, costume class, etc.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks for the input. By two events in meaning 2 different classes with those split into multiple divisions. They seem to want to do some jumping classes but I honestly feel like an open show needs at least a flat class of some sort. Is it doable to do a flat class like walk/trot even though there's jumps set up in the center?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

> Thanks for the input. By two events in meaning 2 different classes with those split into multiple divisions. They seem to want to do some jumping classes but I honestly feel like an open show needs at least a flat class of some sort. Is it doable to do a flat class like walk/trot even though there's jumps set up in the center?


Absolutely, as long as there's enough room on the edge and not a TON of people in the classes (so that no one should have to cut across the arena for room). I agree with you.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

It's a horse show, so couldn't have it in a hall lol. Thanks though. 

Does anyone know where I could find some back numbers? I've heard that you can potentially get free ones from feed companies like Purina because they like to put their logo on them, is this true?

As an update we're doing a two phase dressage and jumping show. We managed to score two judges for $250 total (including travel expenses) which will save us a ton. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Barrelracer00 (Sep 9, 2012)

Yes, Purina and such works. OR, cut some cardboard and make your own. Thats what I do. Or you can request for people to bring their own numbers. Lots of people do that. You could say if you have your own numbers please bring them, if not they can be provided. So that way you can have some handy just in case someone dosen't have any numbers. Hope I could help  Happy Trails!


----------

